# got my setup going...just need some seedlings.



## fugly (Oct 2, 2006)

well its been a while since i posted. just got it wired today and running it right now to see how hot everything will get....basement is really big with openings on the bottom so air can enter and escape. though just curious if ill have any problems before putting in any seedlings. wiring was modified by soldering wires together then shrink tube insulated instead of the twistable connectors. i wanted something more solid and durable. 

setup i will be using is a digital lumatek 400W ballast with a super spectrum dual bulb setup reflector. metal halide bulb for now... 

setup to hang the reflector are some different sizes of square tubing welded together and some ratching rope.  which can be adjusted to 6 feet by 6 feet by stretching the inner square tubing hidden inside vertically or even more by locking in additional square tubing. or adding additional tubing to stretch the feet for more stability. you can see the locking pins in the middle of the first pic...


----------



## fugly (Oct 2, 2006)

ack...what happened to the pictures...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2006)

*Looking good fugly now lets get some babies under that light.   Here some GREEN MOJO for ya.  *


----------



## srhlover (Oct 8, 2006)

What is that white material you have under your grow light and where can I get some?  About how much does it cost?  Any help would be appreciated.  thanks again.


----------



## fugly (Oct 9, 2006)

that would be BG Hydros B/W 6mil Poly 10' wide - 25' ROLL    

An alternative to mylar for growing areas. Heavy-duty plastic that is white for reflection on one side, black on the other. Excellent when used as a floor covering - helps protect floor while reflecting light back up to the undersides of the plant leaves.

Our Black & White Poly is the thickest available - 6 mil's.
they have different sizes of the material...this is the smallest...heres the link
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/Itemdesc.asp?ic=HLMYBWP/025&eq=&Tp=


----------



## srhlover (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey man thanks a lot I appreciate the info.  Really helped Good luck with your grow.


----------

